# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Jual Media Filter Serat/Benang/Jaring Nilon

## joshe

Permisi Om, numpang gelar lapak & ikut meramaikan thread Jual Beli di forum Koi's

*Dijual Media Filter dari Serat/Benang/Jaring Nilon* 
*(Avalan dari pabrik bukan bekas jala/jaring nelayan)*

Filter BIHUN saya menyebutnya om...
Bisa dipakai sebagai media filter tunggal untuk mekanik & biologi sekaligus...
kondisi sangat bersih karena dari pabrik dan siap diaplikasikan langsung di filter kolam koi kita.
Sangat cocok bagi hobbiest koi yang masih pemula/coba2 dan hobbiest yang ingin mencari media filter alternatif buat kolam koi ....

*Harga Rp. 25.000/Kg Nett.
(Tidak termasuk Ongkir)
Kemasan : 5Kg, 10Kg, 15Kg, 20Kg (jadi minimum pembelian 5Kg ya om)*

*Pengiriman bisa menggunakan Dakota, Wahana, Pos Indonesia atau mungkin pakai Kereta (pengiriman lain bisa diinformasikan lebih lanjut)

Stock : Saat ini masih sangat banyak.*

*Lokasi :* *Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur**
Call / WA : 081 230877433*

Cara Pengaplikasian : 
Bisa ditempatkan atau diurai langsung di filter tanpa diberi kantong jaring / dipadatkan full, media ini tidak membuat clogging saya sudah memakai media ini dan hasilnya sangat bagus, air jernih, ikan sehat dan ekonomis  :: 
Untuk maintenance juga sangat mudah tinggal diangkat dan direndam di bak/disemprot.

Penampakan (maaf gambar besar) :

media sangat bersih jadi tidak perlu dicuci lagi.

 



Pemakain di kolam saya om, Filter Bihun diurai di chamber filter tanpa dijaring saya padatkan full tanpa space sisa sekitar 1 cm dari permukaan air. Seratnya tidak berhamburan karena panjang2 dan saling mengait seperti jaring. 

_Dikolam saya ini saya pakai 20kg untuk volume 0.5 Ton / 0.5 m3, jadi perhitungannya 1m3 +/- butuh 40kg kalo mau dipadatkan full, menurut saya semakin padat semakin baik buat tempat bakteri untuk tumbuh disana._





Selain itu saya juga jual *Batu Apung dari Lombok*

*Harga Rp. 80.000/Kg Nett.
(Tidak termasuk Ongkir)
Kemasan : 1 Sak (minimal pembelian 1 sak)*
*1 Sak = 15-18Kg (dari tambang tidak sama per sak nya, kalo dihitung per Kgnya masih murah kok om)* 

*Pengiriman bisa menggunakan Dakota, Wahana, Pos Indonesia atau mungkin pakai Kereta (pengiriman lain bisa diinformasikan lebih lanjut)*

*Stock : +/- 80 Sak update stock dulu sebelum order.*

Penampakan :






Silahkan diorder Om kalo ada yang berminat...

*Donasi penjualan 3-5% untuk Koi's

* :Yo:   :Yo:   :Yo:   :Yo:   :Yo:   :Yo: 

*Lokasi : Sidoarjo, Jawa Timur
Call / WA : 081 230877433*


*Terima kasih Koi's*

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

